# Surf hyper lent mais téléchargement rapide ???



## Joefrey (22 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Après 20 ans passé sur PC je me suis décidé à passer sur iMac.  Acheté le 5 juin j'en était super satisfait jusqu'à avant hier.

En effet, alors que tout se passait bien au niveau du surf, sans aucune raison ni installation quelconque, Safari s'est soudainement mis à mettre de longues minutes pour afficher les pages web, quand il voulait bien les afficher.

Appel au service Apple et 1h45 minutes de "dépannage" avec une réinstallation complète du système à la clé mais rien n'y fait le problème persiste.

Je suis sur un iMac 24 pouces 2,93 Ghz 4Gb Ram et OS X 10.5.7 et Safari 4

Le réseau est détecté et ce qui est étrange c'est que les téléchargements de fichiers se passent sans problème.  C'est juste le surf qui est presque impossible.  Quand Safari veut bien afficher la page il met de longues minutes pour une page avec aucune vidéo, sons ou très peu d'images mais j'ai aussi souvent la page d'erreur comme quoi il est impossible de trouver le serveur.

On a essayé avec Firefox mais le problème est le même.  J'ai un PC portable qui lui se connecte sans soucis et navigue de manière fluide.  

Quelqu'un pourrait-il donc m'aider à trouver ce qu'il faut vérifier et/ou changer dans les paramètres de configuration entre l'iMac et le routeur ?

Merci à tous d'aider un débutant sur Mac... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------

Update:

Je viens une nouvelle fois de contacter le service technique et on a essayé en déplaçant l'iMac et en le branchant directement au routeur via un câble.  Rien n'y fait c'est toujours la même chose.

Du coup, l'opérateur au helpdesk pense à un problème matériel et me demande de raporter l'iMac au magasin où je l'ai acheté.  Comme c'est une machine achetée le 5 juin (plus de 14 jours) elle ne sera pas remplacée mais envoyée en réparation.  J'espère que le délai est très court pcq j'ai besoin d'un ordinateur quotidiennement...

Donc si quelqu'un a une idée miracle, je suis preneur !

Merci


----------



## KimoMac (22 Juin 2009)

Hello Joefrey, 

un petit up pour être tenu au jus si tu as identifié le problème et trouvé une solution, 

et un appel aux autres membres si ils en ont une, 

j'ai exactement le MEME PROBLEME!

Sur un MBP mid 2008, 10.5.7, safari 4 (dernière update) et firefox 3.0.11, 

surf HYPER lent! Au début je pensais que ce n'était que Safari, mais Firefox s'y met aussi!

Safari est vierge, aucun plug-in installé, même pas un bookmark, les temps de lancement et de chargement des pages sont ridiculeusement longs... 

Et Firefox commence à faire de même. J'ai l'impression que c'est depuis que j'ai justement installé... Safari 4. 

Sur FF quelques plugins de base: Adblock, Webmail, Greasemonkey. Et un petit Cooliris.

Quand je fais des speedtest, pas de souci, je plafonne à 6.8 Mbps (ce n'est pas la panacée mais ça a toujours été le cas). Téléchargements sont toujours en pointe (700 kbps) mais le surf devient de plus en plus terriblement lent...

J'ai un autre poste PC sur le même wifi avec la même version de FF, et ça file à toute vitesse, aucun souci. Seulement, je voudrais surfer sur mon mac (PC pour le travail - un peu obligé). 

HELP! ANyONE?

Bon et pour mon premier message sur ce forum (je ne me suis jamais inscrit sur aucun forum en ligne de ma vie c'est une première...!) bonjour à tous les membres, j'aime bien ce site sur lequel je passe de temps en temps, hello tout le monde et votre aide est la bienvenue...

En attendant de vos nouvelles...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juin 2009)

à tout hasard, qui est votre fournisseur d'accès ?

Est-ce Voo ???? (en Belgique) comme pour Joefrey ???


----------



## KimoMac (23 Juin 2009)

Non, c'est neuf à Paris!

je précise que j'ai fat un reset des préférences de Safari et du cache... 

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## ntx (23 Juin 2009)

Ce n'est pas plutôt du côté des réglages réseau et des DNS qu'il faudrait regarder, surtout si le problème est plus présent quand tu changes de site.


----------



## KimoMac (23 Juin 2009)

Re: NTX

... C'est à dire? Une démarche particulière à suivre?


----------



## ntx (23 Juin 2009)

Tu vas voir chez ton FAI les DNS qu'il recommande et tu les mets dans Préférences système/Réseau/Serveurs DNS


----------



## KimoMac (23 Juin 2009)

Ok je vais jeter un oeil merci du conseil


----------



## Gildas44 (23 Juin 2009)

même problème, mon macbook pro est tout neuf et la connection est toute pourrite.
Je suis également sur neuf !
Je vais regarder les DNS recommandés...


----------



## KimoMac (23 Juin 2009)

Gildas, si la démarche te réussit peux-tu nous faire un retour avec des détails?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Gildas44 (23 Juin 2009)

pas de soucis, avec plaisir.
MAis là je suis en train de découvrir l'univers mac, alors avec ce problème en plus ça va pas aller vite !


----------



## KimoMac (23 Juin 2009)

Hello!

Pour ma part je viens de tester cette histoire de DNS et j'ai _l'impression_... que ça marche!

A confirmer sur le moyen-long terme toutefois...Merci NTX! 

Pour info j'ai modifié les paramètres de serveur DNS à la fois sur ma box et sur le routeur derrière lequel je suis connecté.

J'ai pour cela trouvé une liste ici: http://www.zonehd.net/dossier/les-dns-des-fai-haut-debit/

Bon courage à Gildas Joefrey et aux autres éventuels utilisateurs concernés.

A + !


----------



## Gildas44 (23 Juin 2009)

Nickel Kikomac !!
J'ai mis les valeurs dans les préférences systèmes, sans toucher à mon modem neuf et ça trace, en espérant que ça tiennt longtemps !
Merci pour le conseil


----------



## Joefrey (24 Juin 2009)

Bon ben je crois que je sais ce qu'il reste à faire.  Je vais essayer de trouver ces paramètres et de les entrer manuellement.  Ce que je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre c'est pourquoi c'est venu comme ça d'un coup et pourquoi mon "bête" pc portable eeePc se connecte sans aucun soucis.  Juste l'iMac qui merde.

Je me demandais aussi si ce ne serait pas plus facile d'aller investir dans une borne Wifi Airport qui devrait normalement tout régler pour moi plûtot que de devoir aller changer moi-même les paramêtres de l'iMac et/ou du routeur...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2009)

Joefrey a dit:


> (...)  Je vais essayer de trouver ces paramètres (...)


Bonsoir,
Je viens de trouver ces paramètres DNS dits "universels" pour la neufbox :
208.67.220.220 ou 208.67.222.222.
Perso, ça a l'air d'améliorer ma navigation et mon voyant "trafic" clignote un peu moins ou presque pas.
A voir.


----------



## nunoz (2 Juillet 2009)

pareil numericable 100mega

et affichage page très lent malgré haut débit.....


----------



## pimprenelle75 (3 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 

j'ai eu le même problème et ce n'est pas le premier fil qui en parle, ces jours ci.
mon fai est neuf sfr également, voici deux dns que j'ai trouvés sur ariase et qui sont ceux que j'ai entré dans ma reconfiguration réseau, qui du coup, marche de nouveau:
212.30.96.108
213.203.124.146

A noter que, tandis que je googlisais à la recherche de réponses, je suis tombée sur un forum d'un autre site où ce même problème était évoqué par des utilisateurs apple en ....2006 (forum de "comment ça marche")

Par ailleurs, j'avais ressorti pour ce faire mon vieux pc (je suis switcheuse du mois dernier) qui lui, surfait tout à fait normalement, en ayant conservé les même anciennes dns standart (192.168.1.1) ...

Bon, quelquefois je trouve que les voies d'apple sont quand même un peu impénétrables...


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Juillet 2009)

Apparemment les problèmes de surf sur Mac liés à Voo en Belgique commencent petit à petit à se résoudre, le trafic internet redevient un peu plus fluide  (ce n'est pas encore tout à fait ça mais ça s'améliore...)


----------

